# why was GZK-CHINA banned



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Just found GZK-CHINA was banned. I learnt much from him. just curious, why was he banned?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Probably speaking truths it's frowned upon here 🤣🤣🎯


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Dunno, probably before my time.....
Was he naughty or too much the business man?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> Dunno, probably before my time.....
> Was he naughty or too much the business man?


Shouldn't get banned for any of them


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> Just found GZK-CHINA was banned. I learnt much from him. just curious, why was he banned?


He was banned 3 years ago. I did not ban him, so do not know the reason, but at the time, Forum rules did not permit advertising by non-Vendors, and GZK was a prolific rule breaker in that regard.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> Probably speaking truths it's frowned upon here 🤣🤣🎯


Would you care to cite some instances of truth suppression on this forum?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Would you care to cite some instances of truth suppression on this forum?


I can't be bothered with that bud no 🤣🤣🤣 are you mental I mean come on if you never seen any instances your a liar .ban me I don't give a 💩


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> I can't be bothered with that bud no 🤣🤣🤣 are you mental I mean come on if you never seen any instances your a liar .ban me I don't give a 💩


That's what I thought you would reply. You can't be bothered to back up your accusations.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I've not seen much moderation here that was uncalled for , especially when compared to other forums.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

cromag said:


> I've not seen much moderation here that was uncalled for , especially when compared to other forums.


Moreover, I am sometimes surprised at the patience of moderators. However, the participants here are also adequate people. So if someone was banned, there must have been a good reason.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Booral121 said:


> I can't be bothered with that bud no 🤣🤣🤣 are you mental I mean come on if you never seen any instances your a liar .ban me I don't give a 💩


It’s about time we grow up on this forum. We come here for fun and to relax. Take this nonsense elsewhere booral. You make a lot of snide comments all over. I know many who have tried to befriend you and you just don’t get it! Now I hate being on a public forum like this but your out of control. Take a step back and realize something we are here for slingshots. Didn’t your mom teach you “if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing at all”?? Just cut it out already. Enjoy the sport and learn to zip it.( Im sorry if this is out of line and if it is then remove it moderators). Have a great day and keep shooting everyone!

and FYI everyone wants to like you Booral but your making it hard.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> I can't be bothered with that bud no 🤣🤣🤣 are you mental I mean come on if you never seen any instances your a liar .ban me I don't give a 💩


Easy now! There is no need for all that fan-danny and no need to treat Henry that way. You have marketed your forks here with no foolishness. No need to start it now. Strive to be a Gentleman. Self control is one of the most basic of life's many lessons. There is much kindness here and it is a two way street.

_Understand?_ .......and I'm not even a moderator.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> It’s about time we grow up on this forum. We come here for fun and to relax. Take this nonsense elsewhere boral. You make a lot of snide comments all over. I know many who have tried to befriend you and you just don’t get it! Now I hate being on a public forum like this but your out of control. Take a step back and realize something we are here for slingshots. Didn’t your mom teach you “if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing at all”?? Just cut it out already. Enjoy the sport and learn to zip it.( Im sorry if this is out of line and it it is then remove it moderators). Have a great day and keep shooting everyone!
> 
> and FYI everyone wants to like you Boral but your making it hard.


HEAR!!! HEAR!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Henry 
You're service to this slingshot community is greatly appreciated . Your service to this country's military is greatly appreciated . Thank you Henry !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Henry
> You're service to this slingshot community is greatly appreciated . Your service to this country's military is greatly appreciated . Thank you Henry !


Yes thank you for your service Henry!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Yes thank you for your service Henry!


Thank you for your service Chris and Stuart .


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Thank you for your service Chris and Stuart .


Thank you Marty. Means a lot. You to Stuart 🙏🏼 Thank you.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> It’s about time we grow up on this forum. We come here for fun and to relax. Take this nonsense elsewhere boral. You make a lot of snide comments all over. I know many who have tried to befriend you and you just don’t get it! Now I hate being on a public forum like this but your out of control. Take a step back and realize something we are here for slingshots. Didn’t your mom teach you “if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing at all”?? Just cut it out already. Enjoy the sport and learn to zip it.( Im sorry if this is out of line and it it is then remove it moderators). Have a great day and keep shooting everyone!
> 
> and FYI everyone wants to like you Boral but your making it hard.





Slide-Easy said:


> Easy now! There is no need for all that fan-danny and no need to treat Henry that way. You have marketed your forks here with no foolishness. No need to start it now. Strive to be a Gentleman. Self control is one of the most basic of life's many lessons. There is much kindness here and it is a two way street.
> 
> _Understand?_ .......and I'm not even a moderator.


Well, they say the truth hurts and it don’t take long for a skunk to show it’s stripes, but BEST COMMENTS EVER Chris and Stuart…….I agree 1000%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll take this time to stand on a soap box for a minute and lay some real Truth on you all...I came down with a large dose of SARs 2 days before Thanksgiving, last year. Like everything else in my life, it was a severe case. It took until January for me to get 65% better. I missed Christmas too. First time in 53 years with no tree, didn't have the energy to do it. I now have what they are calling Long Covid. I am enrolled in a clinic/study at John Hopkins University starting in April. I am left with severe nausea and headaches when mental or physical energy is exerted and it seems to have taken 40% of my wind/stamina away. So, why am I telling you all this? To get attention? NO! 

During the time I was really sick, I mean down for the count...a member of this forum contacted me continually to see if I needed anything. Although I have not met him in person, I know that if I had asked him he would have come 2.5 hrs south and helped me. So there is real deal_* Truth*_ about this Forum and it's members. 

Thanks Chris, I greatly appreciate your kindness!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Thank you Marty. Means a lot. You to Stuart 🙏🏼 Thank you.


Semper Paratus, Brother, Semper Paratus!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Slide-Easy said:


> I'll take this time to stand on a soap box for a minute and lay some real Truth on you all...I came down with a large dose of SARs 2 days before Thanksgiving, last year. Like everything else in my life, it was a severe case. It took until January for me to get 65% better. I missed Christmas too. First time in 53 years with no tree, didn't have the energy to do it. I now have what they are calling Long Covid. I am enrolled in a clinic/study at John Hopkins University starting in April. I am left with severe nausea and headaches when mental or physical energy is exerted and it seems to have taken 40% of my wind/stamina away. So, why am I telling you all this? To get attention? NO!
> 
> During the time I was really sick, I mean down for the count...a member of this forum contacted me continually to see if I needed anything. Although I have not met him in person, I know that if I had asked him he would have come 2.5 hrs south and helped me. So there is real deal_* Truth*_ about this Forum and it's members.
> 
> Thanks Chris, I greatly appreciate your kindness!


Sure thing Stuart. I as well had much help from many members along the way. I do the same as Well. I will help anyone in need. This is a wonderful place. I have made many friends.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I left Facebook around 6 years ago because I got sucked into the vortex of watching people live negatively. I let it affect me and basically became an ‘Internet Road-Rager’. It happened to me a few times here when I convinced myself that y’all needed to hear about my brilliant ideas. What is really funny about shitty people on any Forum is that everyone knows who they are……except them. 🙈🙉🙊🍩🥱


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> I can't be bothered with that bud no 🤣🤣🤣 are you mental I mean come on if you never seen any instances your a liar .ban me I don't give a 💩


Sorry Booral but your last post reminded me of this film clip,






As time passes by society has on the whole has been nudged towards a very dark place, we might however, recognise things for what and how they are and become box clever if we are to survive what is coming towards us at break neck speed.

I'm sure you understand, chin up old boy.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Would you care to cite some instances of truth suppression on this forum?


Our forum is very forgiving on the whole, people are already hurting real bad due to the rules around the world since the plandemic began, so keeping mind and body together is taxing to say the least.

Keep up the good work and thanks for letting folks have their say, philosophy, reason and truth is how we heal open wounds.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

That Gzk guy is all about business, not really a part of our community. We have him in a Facebook Slingshot group as well, he never talks, just promotes his business there. 

Never had a personal interaction with him as a community.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I left Facebook around 6 years ago because I got sucked into the vortex of watching people live negatively. I let it effect me and basically became an ‘Internet Road-Rager’. It happened to me a few times here when I convinced myself that y’all needed to hear about my brilliant ideas. What is really funny about shitty people on any Forum is that everyone knows who they are……except them. 🙈🙉🙊🍩🥱


Social media has always been quite toxic, and one finds that the avatar that has the most exposure/hits nearly always has the least content, like for instance, the pretty girl on youtube peeling and eating a banana has the least content.
In some cases it is all about the need to be seen, but not neccesarily heard and the maun reason we here n/ever joined any of the leading social media platforms, where stagnation has set in and eventually drives people away to other so called greener pastures.
Those who can create and share what they have made and or acheived are very useful to others and often encourage them to get up and do something awsome with their time and energy, this we see happening almost every day here on the SF, with images of their attempts, often first time efforts and done with minimal tooling, this is great healing power in of itself.
That said, mixing bussiness with pleasure often clash with one another and bring negative connotations to the running, if not regulated.
As an old timer I have seen and witnessed why many people get bogged down, this is due to them loosing their hand to eye coordination and creativeness, that modernity has encouraged, this is one of the main reasons why minds and body is lacking real life skills.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

This is not my first (2nd, 3rd,4th...) forum experience. THIS is a great forum with a lot of wonderful people. The community here ... I've found it quite refreshing. And for that, I thank you all. 
I do have a question now. 
@Slide-Easy could you help me better understand the term "fan-danny"? I would really like to work that into my vocabulary. Is it something I could incorporate into a sentence like: ”You hooligans and whipper-snappers knock off that tomfoolery." 
Yep, fan-danny... I don't know what it means but I wanna like it


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

HOE said:


> That Gzk guy is all about business, not really a part of our community. We have him in a Facebook Slingshot group as well, he never talks, just promotes his business there.
> 
> Never had a personal interaction with him as a community.


That's how he came across here too.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

brucered said:


> That's how he came across here too.


yes, he just promotes his stuff then disappears. 

The only China businessman who's actually engaged was a guy called "Dannypchome" from Melchior's forum really long ago. He did a great job introducing China slingshots to the Western slingshot community. The door is opened by Dankung, advantage taken by GZK.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Zen Sticks said:


> This is not my first (2nd, 3rd,4th...) forum experience. THIS is a great forum with a lot of wonderful people. The community here ... I've found it quite refreshing. And for that, I thank you all.
> I do have a question now.
> @Slide-Easy could you help me better understand the term "fan-danny"? I would really like to work that into my vocabulary. Is it something I could incorporate into a sentence like: ”You hooligans and whipper-snappers knock off that tomfoolery."
> Yep, fan-danny... I don't know what it means but I wanna like it


_Fan-danny_ is another word for foolishness, or nonsense. I got it from a Texas Bluesman named Lightnin' Hopkins. In 1967 a documentary was done on him called _The Blues According To Lightnin' Hopkins. _The video below is a trailer for the film. I could not find the full movie on YouTube, but I welcome each one of you to search it out... It is a fabulous 30-40min movie.

'So, don't give me any _fan-danny_, just look for that movie and watch it. Understand?'


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> _Fan-danny_ is another word for foolishness, or nonsense. I got it from a Texas Bluesman named Lightnin' Hopkins. In 1967 a documentary was done on him called _The Blues According To Lightnin' Hopkins. _The video below is a trailer for the film. I could not find the full movie on YouTube, but I welcome each one of you to search it out... It is a fabulous 30-40min movie.
> 
> 'So, don't give me any _fan-danny_, just look for that movie and watch it. Understand?'


Well thank you indeed. I like it even better now. I'm familiar with and like Lightnin' Hopkins. I can most definitely work than into a sentence. I watch the clip. I would like to see that actually. Looks good.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> _Fan-danny_ is another word for foolishness, or nonsense. I got it from a Texas Bluesman named Lightnin' Hopkins. In 1967 a documentary was done on him called _The Blues According To Lightnin' Hopkins. _The video below is a trailer for the film. I could not find the full movie on YouTube, but I welcome each one of you to search it out... It is a fabulous 30-40min movie.
> 
> 'So, don't give me any _fan-danny_, just look for that movie and watch it. Understand?'











THE BLUES ACCORDIN' TO LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS Full Movie (1970) Watch Online Free - FULLTV


Watch The Blues Accordin' to Lightnin' Hopkins Online Free (1970) - Full Movie - 00:31:00 - Directed by Les Blank - Short film, Documental - Movies and TV Shows Free.




www.fulltv.tv


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Zen Sticks said:


> Well thank you indeed. I like it even better now. I'm familiar with and like Lightnin' Hopkins. I can most definitely work than into a sentence. I watch the clip. I would like to see that actually. Looks good.


another taste.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

HOE said:


> That Gzk guy is all about business, not really a part of our community. We have him in a Facebook Slingshot group as well, he never talks, just promotes his business there.
> 
> Never had a personal interaction with him as a community.


he made some good tutorials on youtube though

yes, he's business oriented


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Pedroito said:


> he made some good tutorials on youtube though
> 
> yes, he's business oriented


Well, I don't like him.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

HOE said:


> Well, I don't like him.


I've never purchased from him and probably never will.

There will always be other options from members or suppliers/vendors who are more personable, support forums and the community.

It's not a location thing either. I buy from other vendors overseas and gladly support the reputable ones.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

brucered said:


> I've never purchased from him and probably never will.
> 
> There will always be other options from members or suppliers/vendors who are more personable, support forums and the community.
> 
> It's not a location thing either. I buy from other vendors overseas and gladly support the reputable ones.


I only buy from Dankung and Saunders. GZK is full of gimmicks, his 'Branded' latex bands are just overpriced exercise bands. Dankung went downhills because they don't use gimmicks. Business without gimmicks are bound to fail in the long run...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Slide-Easy said:


> _Fan-danny_ is another word for foolishness, or nonsense. I got it from a Texas Bluesman named Lightnin' Hopkins. In 1967 a documentary was done on him called _The Blues According To Lightnin' Hopkins. _The video below is a trailer for the film. I could not find the full movie on YouTube, but I welcome each one of you to search it out... It is a fabulous 30-40min movie.
> 
> 'So, don't give me any _fan-danny_, just look for that movie and watch it. Understand?'


Truth like Stone


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

HOE said:


> . Dankung went downhills


also because it's the worst website ever made in history


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I left Facebook around 6 years ago because I got sucked into the vortex of watching people live negatively. I let it affect me and basically became an ‘Internet Road-Rager’. It happened to me a few times here when I convinced myself that y’all needed to hear about my brilliant ideas. What is really funny about shitty people on any Forum is that everyone knows who they are……except them. 🙈🙉🙊🍩🥱


+100000

I hate social networks to death, they have destroyed society.
I have never had and never will have Instagram, Twitter, Tiktok or any of that garbage.
I only have an empty Facebook account that I barely use and ONLY for reptile-related topics (and another reddit account for the lockpicking related).

I wish they would all go away tomorrow. Greetings and good day.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i love the forum and youtube,i have IG and FB,for keeping in touch with family and friends,try to avoid all the "clutter from the gutter" on both tho,


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

The truth is that I'm a bit of an extremist when it comes to social networks 😅, and I don't have much family to communicate with so I dont use.

Also a bit antisocial.


----------

